# Does water temp affect gender if spawn?



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,
My 14 baby bettas are 8 wks old and it looks as if I have 4 males and 10 females. Can’t remember water temp at breeding, but wonder if water temp affects gender of spawn? Just curious if it was a factor in my spawn’s gender outcome. Thanks!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes-from my research it can affect it as well as if its the females first time breeding or not


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, yes. Higher (28C) with first time female can give me 90% male out of 200-300 fry.

While low (25-26C) with 4+ time female may give me 90% female.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

indjo said:


> IME, yes. Higher (28C) with first time female can give me 90% male out of 200-300 fry.
> 
> While low (25-26C) with 4+ time female may give me 90% female.


Thanks for the response, will definitely watch temps next time


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I never knew about this, interesting!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow, i had no clue about this. That is crazy!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Please note that sex outcome is only a myth based on breeder's experience. So I might have been lucky to get the above results. . . . Remember; eggs laid are about 1500. 200-300 is only a fraction of the total gene pool.

Dont take the above info as "absolute truth". Always compare several breeder's results and make your own assessment.

Below are some myths on sex outcome;
1. age of breeders - younger male (4 moth) = more males
2. Higher temp. = More males 
3. Higher pH = more males
4. First 3 spawn (females) = more males

I rely on 2 and 4, though I don't always get what I want.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

indjo said:


> Please note that sex outcome is only a myth based on breeder's experience. So I might have been lucky to get the above results. . . . Remember; eggs laid are about 1500. 200-300 is only a fraction of the total gene pool.
> 
> Dont take the above info as "absolute truth". Always compare several breeder's results and make your own assessment.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know for the most part its the luck of the spawn. I just remember hearing about turtles/alligators and heat and thought I would ask. 14 is such a small number to compare anything to....just thought I would ask.


----------

